# Where to meet ex-pats in the marbella area?



## samtheman32 (Apr 14, 2010)

Where is a good place to meet ex-pats in the Marbella area? I am male and 34 years old and my Dad and I have just bought an apartment in the area.
I hope someone can help?


----------



## jvmills (Apr 15, 2010)

Get down to the bars on the seafront, or if you are feeling well off try a night in Puerto Banus! Expensive but fun, though if you drink on the second line it is cheaper!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

samtheman32 said:


> Where is a good place to meet ex-pats in the Marbella area? I am male and 34 years old and my Dad and I have just bought an apartment in the area.
> I hope someone can help?


I would think its harder NOT to meet expats in Marbella


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Try the Claddagh bar behind the Surfer statue on the paseo, also Harbour Lights next to Lighthouse


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

The absolutely best place is via some of the b2b networking functions, we've met loads of people that way. For expats actually in Marbella Town there's not many places as it's mainly Spanish living here.. The Spaniard (behind Zara) isn't too bad though (especially if rugby is on!). To be honest it depends exactly where your apartment is as the district of Marbella is quite large


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> (if you can find a decent curry in Marbella - I can't!)


Indian Dreams on the paseo Steve, we go there all the time and I've not had a better curry!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw that advertised the other day, I balk at paying 85€ a year to go have a curry though! Indian Dreams have now got a proper Thai chef as well, the food is fantastic and, more importantly, cheap too. Ask for authentic Thai if you enjoy losing the inside of your mouth with chilli burn


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info on where to avoid. I *don't* want to meet expats!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Thanks guys for all the info on where to avoid. I *don't* want to meet expats!


But you don't mind chatting to us on forums! Double standards me thinks. Just because you chat to expats doesn't preclude you from chatting to Spanish, or any other nationality for that matter. I think there's plenty of time in life to speak to everyone (but then, its difficult getting me to shut up most of the time lol)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lynn said:


> But you don't mind chatting to us on forums! Double standards me thinks. Just because you chat to expats doesn't preclude you from chatting to Spanish, or any other nationality for that matter. I think there's plenty of time in life to speak to everyone (but then, its difficult getting me to shut up most of the time lol)


BUT we wanted to move to Spain not to Little Britain and that is just what we did. It is great and we wouldn't want to change a thing. there are a few Brits in the village but none of us mixes with other Brits, we all have too many Spanish friends who have all made us very welcome!

HOWEVER, presence on forums is to be able to help others if we can!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When I first came to Spain I didnt want to mix with Brits, I wanted to mix with the Spanish, I wanted to be Spanish! It didnt take me long to realise that without a really deep understanding of the language, its virtually impossible for me to have a Spanish "best friend" (I like the "girly" type chats and stuff). I have Spanish friends and there are lots that I "chat" to, but ultimately, I'm drawn to British because of the language - there are some Brits that I'm not too keen on, but thats the same wherever you live. So I have a mix of friends, but I have to say my good friends are Brits

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> BUT we wanted to move to Spain not to Little Britain and that is just what we did. It is great and we wouldn't want to change a thing. there are a few Brits in the village but none of us mixes with other Brits, we all have too many Spanish friends who have all made us very welcome!
> 
> HOWEVER, presence on forums is to be able to help others if we can!


Well, horses for courses as they say. I would like to think that the expats on this forum have been just as welcoming, and I want to make friends with lots of people and don't discriminate based on nationality. I didn't move here NOT to have British friends.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have Spanish friends and there are lots that I "chat" to, but ultimately, I'm drawn to British because of the language - there are some Brits that I'm not too keen on, but thats the same wherever you live. So I have a mix of friends, but I have to say my good friends are Brits
> 
> Jo xxx


Me too, except my best friends are Americans


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> The absolutely best place is via some of the b2b networking functions, we've met loads of people that way. For expats actually in Marbella Town there's not many places as it's mainly Spanish living here.. The Spaniard (behind Zara) isn't too bad though (especially if rugby is on!). To be honest it depends exactly where your apartment is as the district of Marbella is quite large


Oh The Spaniard, forgot about that place, John must do the best home made burgers I have ever tasted, well worth a visit


----------

